# Ghost or no Ghost



## xochi0603 (Apr 17, 2022)

Hello fellow caber's,  I have an opportunity to buy an original grey ghost. All original except repop rear tire. $3500 . I think I'll pull the trigger. Any thoughts?


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Apr 17, 2022)

It always amazes me that those paper Permaco seat tags NEVER wear out or fall off, even when stored unused for 50 years.
Are there any paint chips on the frame where the fork is hitting it at right now?
I see a Memory Lane sticker. How does the seller know it is all original if he wasn't the original owner?
Still a nice bike, March 1971 with the clear reflector pedals. With the market as it is going it will cost more next time you find one.
Rob


----------



## xochi0603 (Apr 17, 2022)

I did some minor repairs/adjustments to the bike about 3 years ago. He's a friend of mine. It appeared to be straight up all original. I installed the rear tire & speedo drive free up


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Apr 17, 2022)

Ok if you know the bike, you should buy the bike. That's the best way to get what you expect.😺👍
Rob


----------



## nick tures (Apr 17, 2022)

looks good, definalty original paint with the seat tube still having the dealer decal, i would buy it


----------



## charlietuna (Apr 20, 2022)

Did you get it ???


----------



## xochi0603 (Apr 20, 2022)

Not yet. We're working it. He wants to get an enclosed trailer back from me that I bought from him about 4 years ago in the trade.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Apr 20, 2022)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> It always amazes me that those paper Permaco seat tags NEVER wear out or fall off, even when stored unused for 50 years.



I can't knock anything else on that bike...but FYI, that's a Pete seat reproduction sticker under there. You can tell by the 918 inspector and the white edges. The originals are vinyl/mylar and black throughout. Pick at another seat and you'll see what I'm talking about.


----------



## xochi0603 (Apr 20, 2022)

Very observant. So, as far as the stickers go. It's the original seat that the reflector tab broke off.  We had a new replacement tab cold welded to the pan. The stickers came with the new tab


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Apr 20, 2022)

I am not tall, but that bike is way to tiny for me to ride.  More for you!


----------



## indycycling (Apr 25, 2022)

That Ghost is in fantastic original shape and a great buy at that price in today's market.  Thrashed out Ghosts are listed and apparently selling at prices not far off that mark.  

Great that you know it and know about the history.  It has the correct side rivet pan for 71 and you know the rest about the tab and 918 stickers.  Also has correct diamond block clear reflectors used through May 71 before changing to Amber. Original guard screen with the distinctive hook in the "S" unlike most of the repros and decals out there. Looks like a fantastic bike. 

I own an original that isn't as nice and would not consider selling it for less than what you are looking at here. I also sold a perfectly restored one last year for more.  Go get it!


----------

